# vmware

## m@x

Люди, нужен how-to по установке и настройке vmware под генту.

Есть таковой или нет? если нет то не могли бы в двух словах раскидать что делать.

----------

## fvk

emerge vmware

/opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl

Вот и всё

----------

## chiko

Опять виндузятники винду из-под Linux запускают? (с) LOR

----------

## fvk

А может не винду?

Вдруг самодельную ОС?

----------

## Balancer

 *chiko wrote:*   

> Опять виндузятники винду из-под Linux запускают? (с) LOR

 

Копирайт, конечно, копирайтом, но что делать, когда под Linux ещё столько нужных вещей нет  :Smile: 

----------

## m@x

 *Balancer wrote:*   

>  *chiko wrote:*   Опять виндузятники винду из-под Linux запускают? (с) LOR 
> 
> Копирайт, конечно, копирайтом, но что делать, когда под Linux ещё столько нужных вещей нет 

 

Дело говоришь. А вот другим лишь бы повыделываться, хотя все прекрасно знают сколько недостатков у линукса. Но каждый выбирает то что ему нужно. На то и существует выбор. И есть такая закономерность что в 90% случаев типа( Опять виндузятники винду из-под Linux запускают? (с) LOR ) Обламываются очень быстро. 

Эт я к тому что нехрен выделываться, а нужно просто брать и помогать.

Спасиб всем кто помог.

----------

## chernousov

 *fvk wrote:*   

> emerge vmware
> 
> /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl
> 
> Вот и всё

 

Небольшая поправка - ебилд называется vmware-workstation, а не vmware.

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Копирайт, конечно, копирайтом, но что делать, когда под Linux ещё столько нужных вещей нет
> 
> 

 

Каких например? Я пользую вмварь (кстати купленный  :Smile: ) в основном что бы запускать различные линуксы из под линукса (для сборки/тестинга)...

----------

## Sader

по VmWare(в частности про м 4.5.2 build 8848) есть несколько статей у Андрея Бешкова 

http://onix.opennet.ru/

В принципе в интерфейсе самой VmWare все понятно написано. 

Если идти по легальному пути, то можно зарегистрироваться на офиц. сайте VmWare  и получить 30 дн. серийник для тестирования.

----------

## m@x

 *Sader wrote:*   

> по VmWare(в частности про м 4.5.2 build 8848) есть несколько статей у Андрея Бешкова 
> 
> http://onix.opennet.ru/
> 
> В принципе в интерфейсе самой VmWare все понятно написано. 
> ...

 

Вот этот билд я и качаю щас, а если по нелегальному бессрочный серийный номер есть или с этим туго? За ссылку спасибо.

----------

## mator

к сожалению не прочитал таки до конца всю документацию по vmware, как при загрузке gentoo сказать чтобы еще грузилась сама vmware и одна из ее виртуальных машин - это вообще возможно?

----------

## Sader

Пробывал я пару серийников, ни один не подошел.

Сижу пока на 30 дн. номерке. А что мешает повторно зарегится по истеч. 30 дн   :Question:   :Wink: 

Скинь e-mail Андрею он тебе вышлет генератор.

А вообще поиск на www.google.com еще никто не отменял.

----------

## m@x

 *Sader wrote:*   

> Пробывал я пару серийников, ни один не подошел.
> 
> Сижу пока на 30 дн. номерке. А что мешает повторно зарегится по истеч. 30 дн   
> 
> Скинь e-mail Андрею он тебе вышлет генератор.
> ...

 

Понял. Спасибо.

----------

## Balancer

 *icedank wrote:*   

> Каких например?

 

Лично мне не позволяет перейти целиком на Linux на десктопе (помимо кучи прочих полезных мелочей, которые хоть со скрипом, но пережить можно) отсуствие драйверов под TV-тюнер, проблемы с 5.1 звуком, отсутствие FineReader'а, Photoshop'а, InDesign'а и отсутствие игр, типа "Ил-2", "LockOn" или "Периметр"  :Smile: 

А вот на стареньком ноуте Gentoo у меня хорошо приживётся, если встанет там, наконец. А то второй день не могу Firefox скопилить. GCC падает с Seg. fault'ом. Сегодня пробовал GCC обновить, не знаю, что вышло (на работу пошёл, а его дома компилить оставил).

Но такими темпами, чую, есть весьма ненулевая вероятность, что помучаюсь я с ним неделю-другую и скрепя сердцем на Win98 откачусь  :Smile: 

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> отсуствие драйверов под TV-тюнер

 

1. у людей как то работает

2. tv - зло

 *Quote:*   

> проблемы с 5.1 звуком

 

5.1 suck. нормальная звуковуха (ну midiman revolution например) и две нормальные колонки...

 *Quote:*   

> отсутствие FineReader'а

 

ну и зачем он нужен?

 *Quote:*   

> Photoshop'а

 

а ты такой куль десигнер что тебе гимпа не хватает? и фотошоп вроде как работает под этим... как его... кроссовер оффис

 *Quote:*   

> InDesign'а

 

а это что?

 *Quote:*   

> и отсутствие игр

 

NWN!!!!!!

----------

## hermes_jr

Злой ты человек, icedank. И аватар у тя как раз в тему  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

PS: Photoshop отлично эмулится с помощью вайна. Игр - до*опы: родные линуксовые + виндовые (эмуляция седегой) + всякие там игровые консоли (zsnes и тп).

----------

## Balancer

 *icedank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. у людей как то работает
> 
> 2. tv - зло
> ...

 

Потрясающая глубина ответа.

----------

## Balancer

Впрочем, мне ответить не в лом  :Smile: 

>1. у людей как то работает

Под Linux - никак. Для справки - TV-тюнеров в природе больше одного  :Smile: 

>2. tv - зло

Если бы всё можно было на DVD купить - то да.

>5.1 suck. нормальная звуковуха (ну midiman revolution например) и две нормальные колонки...

И откуда на двух колонках объёмный звук? После 5.1 разницы между моно и стерео практически незаметно. Впрочем - лучше спорить о вкусе апельсинов с теми, кто их ел  :Smile: 

>>отсутствие FineReader'а

>ну и зачем он нужен?

Ты не поверишь, но я не люблю набивать десятки страниц текстов вручную.

>>Photoshop'а

>а ты такой куль десигнер что тебе гимпа не хватает?

Куль, не куль, а history brush'а, 16-битного цвета, нормальной калибровки спектрофотометром и Imageready мне в GIMP'е не хватает  :Smile:  GIMP - это не с Фотошопом надо сравнивать, а со всякими PaintShop'ами  :Smile: 

>>InDesign'а

>а это что?

Ухум, понятно.

>>и отсутствие игр

>NWN!!!!!!

А в нём можно на Су-27 полетать?  :Smile: 

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Под Linux - никак. Для справки - TV-тюнеров в природе больше одного
> 
> 

 

Ну мне как-то всё равно.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >2. tv - зло
> 
> Если бы всё можно было на DVD купить - то да. 
> ...

 

tv как массмедиа зло. а если ты насчёт кинов - хороших в год выходит одна-две штуки.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> И откуда на двух колонках объёмный звук? После 5.1 разницы между моно и стерео практически незаметно. Впрочем - лучше спорить о вкусе апельсинов с теми, кто их ел
> 
> 

 

Я занимаюсь звуком (DSP в основном) последние лет 5 и имею кое какие теоретические познания.

В шкафу где-то пылится SB5.1 (и звуковуха и колонки) - гамно гамном. По сравнению с нормальной техникой конечно а не с пищалками за $20 и встроенным звуком.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ты не поверишь, но я не люблю набивать десятки страниц текстов вручную. 
> 
> 

 

Я вообще не вижу необходимости чегой-то набирать/сканить. Пример?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> А в нём можно на Су-27 полетать?
> 
> 

 

Нет.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Злой ты человек, icedank. И аватар у тя как раз в тему Laughing Laughing
> 
> 

 

Моя добрый  :Smile:  И аватара добрый  :Smile: 

----------

## hermes_jr

 *icedank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Под Linux - никак. Для справки - TV-тюнеров в природе больше одного
> 
>  
> ...

 

Под Киркорова чтоль косишь?

Вот классно бы было если у всех в форуме такое отношение друг к другу. Типа: -У меня проблема с... -А нам по*уй!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## icedank

Телевидение - объективное зло и с ним надо бороться. И то что под линукс не работают твтюнеры - это его плюс.

----------

## chernousov

 *icedank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Под Linux - никак. Для справки - TV-тюнеров в природе больше одного
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ну так раз всё равно, так что ж ты в каждый топик влазишь со своими постами?! В каждом твоём ответе чувствуется ненависть ко всем окружающим, все идиоты, все придурки, все лохи, кроме тебя, конечно. Если кто-то задал вопрос - уже ламер по определению. Виндузятники вообще не люди. Зато есть великий и всезнающий icedank, фактически бог. Ну так раз ты такой великий, так что же ты на этом форуме среди лохов делаешь, а?! Нравится показывать свою смешную "великость" в кавычках? Практически каждый твой пост можно обоснованно опустить, да вот только в дискуссию с тобой вступать не имею никакого желания. Толку от твоих постов никакого, только флуд разводишь и народ напрягаешь.

Короче, icedank, давай или в тему по существу вопроса, или лучше никак. Твоё "великое" мнение, что мы тут все лохи, никого не интересует.

Прошу прощения за тон, накипело.

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ну так раз всё равно, так что ж ты в каждый топик влазишь со своими постами?! В каждом твоём ответе чувствуется ненависть ко всем окружающим, все идиоты, все придурки, все лохи, кроме тебя, конечно.
> 
> 

 

Примеры плз  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Виндузятники вообще не люди.
> 
> 

 

Моя владеть легальным виндофсом. Моя не человек?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Практически каждый твой пост можно обоснованно опустить, да вот только в дискуссию с тобой вступать не имею никакого желания.
> 
> 

 

Вперёд  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Короче, icedank, давай или в тему по существу вопроса, или лучше никак. Твоё "великое" мнение, что мы тут все лохи, никого не интересует.
> 
> 

 

По существу вопроса: тех <skipped> которые смотрят телевизор надо отстреливать.

----------

## fvk

 *Quote:*   

> По существу вопроса: тех <skipped> которые смотрят телевизор надо отстреливать.

 

Ну хоть новости-то можно смотреть?

Что за детский максимализм

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ну хоть новости-то можно смотреть?
> 
> 

 

А зачем?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Что за детский максимализм
> 
> 

 

 :Smile: )) Если бы...

PS. А что вы сделали для развития генты?

----------

## Balancer

 *fvk wrote:*   

> Что за детский максимализм

 

Забей. Всё равно снйчас его не исправишь  :Smile:  Пусть резвится.

----------

## chernousov

 *Balancer wrote:*   

>  *fvk wrote:*   Что за детский максимализм 
> 
> Забей. Всё равно снйчас его не исправишь  Пусть резвится.

 

Если кому-то очень хочется порезвиться, путь занимается этим где-нибудь за пределами этого форума.

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Если кому-то очень хочется порезвиться, путь занимается этим где-нибудь за пределами этого форума.
> 
> 

 

Во во. Иди резвись где-нить в другом месте.

----------

## icedank

https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_author=chernousov

Посчитай сколько ты сделал полезных постов (я насчитал 4). Потом можешь мои посчитатьт по аналогичному адресу.

----------

